
Resort Attracts Men With Virtual Girlfriends - olefoo
http://news.discovery.com/tech/love-plus-dating-game.html#mkcpgn=hknws1
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story submitted earlier, with comments ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1653396>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1654812>

